# Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?



## Jungangler97 (25. September 2011)

Hi,

ich habe eine

Spinnrute mit 60g Wurfgewicht (35er mono)

und eine Grundrute mit 80g Wurfgewicht (30er mono)

Lässt es sich damit auch von einer ca.  350m langen Seebrücke aus an der Ostsee angeln?


----------



## Heringskiller89 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*

ich würds nicht versuchen die schnur ist in ordnung aber die ruten und das gewicht haut nicht hin. 

Du mindestens 150 gramm blei und ne Rolle mit bischen mehr schnur und ne rute die die 150gr hätl.

und die sollte eh was härter sein da du den fisch hochdrehen must vom wasser bis hoch zu dir. 
Kauf dir ne günstige brandungsrute und dann kann nix schiefgehen, ich würde 4m entfehlen.


----------



## Jungangler97 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*

Ok, hab ich mir gedacht...

Aber die eine Rolle hat immerhin 270m 35er drauf und von der Seebrücke brauche ich ja noch weit zu werfen und brauche daher auch weniger Blei?


----------



## F1SCHER (25. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*

hallo

also mit feingefühl und köpfchen kann es was werden.du wirst nur nicht die weiten hinbekommen.
ich hab es auch probiert KANN klappen muss aber nicht.
teste das mal vorsichtig.
viel erfolg


----------



## Rosi (25. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*



F1SCHER schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> also mit feingefühl und köpfchen kann es was werden.du wirst nur nicht die weiten hinbekommen.
> ich hab es auch probiert KANN klappen muss aber nicht.
> ...



Moin, was hat denn das Köpfchen damit zu tun, wenn die Spinnrute zu wenig Rückrad hat um einen Fisch über das Brückengeländer zu hieven? Na gut, Heringe und magere Flundern ausgenommen. Doch ein maßiger Dorsch wird ne Strapaze. Die Rutenspitze biegt sich zu weit durch um Schwung zu holen. Untermaßige, leichte Dorsche klatschen auf die Brücke und sind sofort hinüber.


----------



## F1SCHER (25. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*

hallo

hab da wohl was übersehen mit dem geländer #t . hast recht dazu haben die zu wenig rückrad.
schuldigung


----------



## Erdmännchen (26. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*

Es kommt dabei auch auf die Qualität der Ruten an, ich war dieses Jahr einerseits an der Ostsee (ca. Dahme) und andererseits an einem Hafen in Dänemark angeln, hab dafür eine Spinnrute genommen, 2,70m mit 40-60g Wurfgewicht.
An der Ostsee habe ich vom Strand aus zwei schöne Aale, paar Dorsche und einige Plattfische fangen können, Würfe von 100m+ sind zwar (bei mir jedenfalls) nicht möglich, aber 70-80m reichen oftmals auch. In Dänemark habe ich einige Rapfen um 1kg fangen, die mussten auch 2 Meter hochgekurbelt werden. Hierbei gab es keinerlei Probleme.
Die Rute von einer anderen Anglerin brach allerdings bei einem ziemlich kleinen Fisch (<200g), da hatte die komplette Ausrüstung (Rute+Rolle+Schnur) aber auch nur 20€ gekostet, die Rute konntest einfach so durchbrechen, die Spitze war nicht stabiler als ein Streichholz...

Ich würde also sagen, es ist möglich und kann auch sehr erfolgreich sein, es besteht aber die Gefahr, dass das Gerät der Belastung nicht gewachsen ist. Gerade wenn du einen richtig schönen Dorsch oder mit Glück vlt auch zwei gleichzeitig dran hast, können schonmal an die 10kg an der Angel hängen, da könntest dann wirklich Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Jungangler97 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*

Also über das Gelände hieven brauche ich die Fänge definitiv nicht. Denn die Wendorfer Seebrücke hat einen Fähranleger, der zwar fasst nie benutzt wird, von dem aus ich die Fische problemlos keschern kann... 
Das sollte also nicht das Problem sein...


----------



## degl (26. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Also über das Gelände hieven brauche ich die Fänge definitiv nicht. Denn die Wendorfer Seebrücke hat einen Fähranleger, der zwar fasst nie benutzt wird, von dem aus ich die Fische problemlos keschern kann...
> Das sollte also nicht das Problem sein...



Dann bleibst an dir hängen

Geh los,............probiers aus und berichte#6

Und lass allen "Zweiflern" das Zweifeln, denn ich habs probiert(Schoenberger Seebrücke) und es ging(mit 3lbs Karpfenruten).......einige hatten sich vor lauter Kopfschütteln "Nackensteife" eingefangen.

Allerdings macht es wirklich Sinn, vor allem wenns öfter losgeht, stabileres Geschirr anzuschaffen

gruß degl


----------



## Rosi (26. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Ich würde also sagen, es ist möglich und kann auch sehr erfolgreich sein, es besteht aber die Gefahr, dass das Gerät der Belastung nicht gewachsen ist. Gerade wenn du einen richtig schönen Dorsch oder mit Glück vlt auch zwei gleichzeitig dran hast, können schonmal an die 10kg an der Angel hängen, da könntest dann wirklich Probleme bekommen.



10 Kg Dorsch, das sind zwei 75ger. :q


----------



## basslawine (27. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*



Rosi schrieb:


> 10 Kg Dorsch, das sind zwei 75ger. :q



oder zwei 55er und ein 6000gr Krallenblei!|bigeyes


----------



## BibFranky (27. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*

Moinsen, kann mir hier einer helfen? (bin Anfänger)

Ich habe eine Rute(*Cormoran TOPFISH Tele Makrele, 3,00m/80-150g*) geschenkt bekommen, und brauche eine passende Rölle.
Sie sollte so bei 30 Euro liegen.
Geangelt werden soll zum Beispiel: Hafeneinfahrt, Brandung, und Elbe.

Danke schon einmal im Vorrauß


----------



## Erdmännchen (27. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*



Rosi schrieb:


> 10 Kg Dorsch, das sind zwei 75ger. :q


Was durchaus möglich ist ;-) Zugegebendermaßen, beim Brandungsangeln schwerer zu erreichen als vom Boot aus, ich hab das bei einer Fahrt vom Kutter (Heiligenhafen) mitbekommen, leider nicht bei mir, einer wog 6kg, der andere 4,5kg, aber nur weil das selten ist, soll es nicht heißen, dass es nicht passieren kann.
Ich wollte damit ja auch nicht sagen, dass es bei ihm passieren wird, sondern das es passieren kann und er dem bewusst sein sollte, wenn er es versucht. Nachher passiert ihm das wirklich und die Rute bricht, wäre doch blöd


----------



## holgerson (27. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Es kommt dabei auch auf die Qualität der Ruten an, ich war dieses Jahr einerseits an der Ostsee (ca. Dahme) und andererseits an einem Hafen in Dänemark angeln, hab dafür eine Spinnrute genommen, 2,70m mit 40-60g Wurfgewicht.
> An der Ostsee habe ich vom Strand aus zwei schöne Aale, paar Dorsche und einige Plattfische fangen können, Würfe von 100m+ sind zwar (bei mir jedenfalls) nicht möglich, aber 70-80m reichen oftmals auch. In Dänemark habe ich einige Rapfen um 1kg fangen, die mussten auch 2 Meter hochgekurbelt werden. Hierbei gab es keinerlei Probleme.
> Die Rute von einer anderen Anglerin brach allerdings bei einem ziemlich kleinen Fisch (<200g), da hatte die komplette Ausrüstung (Rute+Rolle+Schnur) aber auch nur 20€ gekostet, die Rute konntest einfach so durchbrechen, die Spitze war nicht stabiler als ein Streichholz...
> 
> Ich würde also sagen, es ist möglich und kann auch sehr erfolgreich sein, es besteht aber die Gefahr, dass das Gerät der Belastung nicht gewachsen ist. Gerade wenn du einen richtig schönen Dorsch oder mit Glück vlt auch zwei gleichzeitig dran hast, können schonmal an die 10kg an der Angel hängen, da könntest dann wirklich Probleme bekommen.



Welcher dänischer Hafen hat den Rapfen im Becken?|kopfkrat


----------



## djoerni (27. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*

klar geht das mit den ruten. brauchst nur ne landehilfe, z.b. spundwandkescher oder ne senke. dann funzt das auch. heben würde ich allerdings auch lassen...


----------



## Jungangler97 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*

Ok, ich versuchs einfach mal :q

Muss man Brandungsangeln eigentlich immer abends oder nachts machen?


----------



## Rosi (27. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*

Hi Jungangler, natürlich nicht. Du kannst doch Brandungsangeln gehen wann du willst. Bei Seebrücken solltest du vorher die Brückenordnung lesen. Zu manchen Zeiten ist Angeln verboten.


----------



## DxcDxrsch (28. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Was durchaus möglich ist ;-) Zugegebendermaßen, beim Brandungsangeln schwerer zu erreichen als vom Boot aus, ich hab das bei einer Fahrt vom Kutter (Heiligenhafen) mitbekommen, leider nicht bei mir, einer wog 6kg, der andere 4,5kg, aber nur weil das selten ist, soll es nicht heißen, dass es nicht passieren kann.
> Ich wollte damit ja auch nicht sagen, dass es bei ihm passieren wird, sondern das es passieren kann und er dem bewusst sein sollte, wenn er es versucht. Nachher passiert ihm das wirklich und die Rute bricht, wäre doch blöd



es kann auch sein das dir ne möwe in die gespannte schnur fliegt, nervig ey... deswegen angel ich ja nur noch mit wireless Rute....


----------



## Carper one (28. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*

Hi jungangler|wavey:, ich kenne mich in der gegend auch gut aus und rate dir lieber nach boltenhagen zu fahren(oder fahren lassen) in wendorf geht nicht unbedingt viel. Leider ist dort aber meistens auch mehr betrieb|krach: 

Es reichen auch einigermaßen stabiele karpfenruten aus für den fall das du welche hast.

grüße:vik:


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*

in aller not in der bucht 2 brandungsruten für je nen 10er wech holen. kann man ja auch zum hechtangeln oder mit hohen bleigewichten im fluss nutzen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*

Boltenhagen geht in Ordnung, evtl. machtst Du schon am Anleger in der Wohlenberger Wiek halt, sind auch mit sicherheit weniger Touris unterwegs! Das Problem, die Spundwand ist locker zwei Meter hoch, dass heißt für Dich, Landungshilfe, Eisenleiter oder den Fang an der Transportschräge links vom Anleger landen.
Petri,Gruss und reingehauen...Maik


----------



## Carper one (29. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*

Ja wohlenberg ist auch nicht schlecht, das mit der laderampe geht aber nur wenn nicht viele andere da sind oder du ganz rechts angelst. Ein gaf, zur not auch selbst gebaut hilft da auch weiter(aber nur für die maßigen).

grüße:vik:


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*

moin,

von guten brandungsfängen in wohlenberg hab ich noch nie gehört.
man kann da gut auf hornhecht und mefo angeln,und in diesem jahr gab es wohl auch ein paar makrelen,aber das dort gut plattfisch oder dorsch geangelt wurde, wäre mir neu
wattwürmer kann man bei niedrigwasser auch sehr gut finden......


----------



## Carper one (29. September 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*

Dann hast du den letzten November dort wohl nicht geangelt ( ich war allerdings selbst überrascht) Seitdem ist der Kartoffelsteg auf jedenfall weit oben bei meiner lokation list;-)#6


----------



## kerasounta (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auch mit einfacher ausrüstung möglich?*



DocDorsch schrieb:


> es kann auch sein das dir ne möwe in die gespannte schnur fliegt, nervig ey... deswegen angel ich ja nur noch mit wireless Rute....




du wirst lachen ,aber genau das ist mir beim Brandungsangeln passiert.... die Seemöwe Petro hat sich bei mir auf die Angelschnur gesetzt und das bei Dämmerung 

ich dachte da hat n kapitaler Blaufisch angebissen und dann war es Petro :q:m

da passieren manchmal Sachen.. #d


----------

